# University Survey



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 23, 2014)

My girlfriend has to do a survey for her university education; I hope that posting a link to that isn't "too off-topic"

It's about negative experiences in public transport. It's very short and should only take a few minutes. Anyone can fill it out, it doesn't matter what country you're from.

Here it is: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ZCPG7BG

Thank you


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 23, 2014)

I doubt it's too off-topic but by posting this you may very well introduce a problem for the survey. Because from reading the pages I get the impression that it's specifically targeted at public transportation in the UK (I could be wrong of course).

Thing is; this is an international forum. Would I follow the survey I'd reflect on my direct surroundings, which are most likely not very comparable to those of the UK.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 23, 2014)

She's British, but it doesn't matter what country you're from; I specifically asked before posting (also, I'm not British and I was the first to fill it in...).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 23, 2014)

Well. First. What does she look like?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 23, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Well. First. What does she look like?



She looks young enough to be your daughter you old pervert


----------



## fonz (Oct 23, 2014)

There's only one page of questions, is that correct?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 23, 2014)

fonz said:


> There's only one page of questions, is that correct?



Yes; as I said, it's a very short survey.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 24, 2014)

I did it, even though the term after hours does have a meaning for my public transportation system in the US.

And you really don't look like how I'd picture a smoker of carpets!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 24, 2014)

roddierod said:


> And you really don't look like how I'd picture a smoker of carpets!



And you really don't look like I pictured you! I don't want to be rude, but I could have mistaken you for a dog!

Oh, and thank you


----------



## da1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Done here as well.


----------

